# NJPW - Wrestle Kingdom 8



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

- Shinsuke Nakamura (c) VS. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinential Title Bout)
- Kazuchika Okada (c) VS. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Bout)
- Prince Devitt (c) VS. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Bout)
- Hirooki Goto VS. Katsuyori Shibata
- Tougi Makabe VS. Bad Luck Fale 
- Toru Yano/The Great Muta VS. Shelton Benjamin/Minoru Suzuki 
- Kazushi Sakuraba/Yuji Nagata VS. Rolles Gracie/Daniel Gracie
- Rob Conway (c) VS. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Bout)
- Killer Elite Squad (Smith Jr./Archer) VS. THE BULLET CLUB (Gallows/Anderson)
(IWGP Tag Team Titles Bout)
- The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) VS. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) VS. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) VS. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
(IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)



The card looks awesome i can't wait


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

When is it?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Srdjan99 said:


> When is it?


January 4th at the Dome~


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> When is it?


Same as every year... January 4th.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

pretty meh card that should deliver work rate wise. Tanahashi/Shinskay main eventing over Okada is really disappointing but understandable yet makes the winners blatantly obvious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised Devitt/Ibushi is at the 3rd match at the top of the card. I hope they steal the show! :mark:


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Top 3 matches should deliver, everything else could range from really fun (4 way, KES vs BC, Suzuki/Benjamin vs Muta/Yano) to really bad (Makabe/Fale, Shibata/Goto, Nagata tag).


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

Shibata vs Goto should be bad? On what planet?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The Gracies match and Makabe vs Fale could be really bad. All other matchups should deliver but with Tanahashi vs Nakamura main eventing, I can already predict a lolTanawins to send the fans home happy.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Defrost said:


> Shibata vs Goto should be bad? On what planet?


Don't think the match will be bad, but I'd prefer a match-up that is more fresh and interesting. Nakamura/Shibata or Shibata/Okada, for example.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

bigbuxxx said:


> pretty meh card that should deliver work rate wise. Tanahashi/Shinskay main eventing over Okada is really disappointing but understandable yet makes the winners blatantly obvious.


I blame Sugabayashi for let the fans vote to decide the order of the Main Event. i got nothing against Naito but giving him a shot at Rainmaker's title? at the Tokyo Dome? bland move


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> I blame Sugabayashi for let the fans vote to decide the order of the Main Event. i got nothing against Naito but giving him a shot at Rainmaker's title? at the Tokyo Dome? bland move


they had a great match for the title before. now if naito wins the title then that's messed up.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Defrost said:


> Shibata vs Goto should be bad? On what planet?


On the same planet their other matches sucked, aka earth.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone confirm what time this will be going live in the UK? I'm thinking 8am, but I don't trust my brain.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> I blame Sugabayashi for let the fans vote to decide the order of the Main Event. i got nothing against Naito but giving him a shot at Rainmaker's title? at the Tokyo Dome? bland move


agreed. i think he should've lost his shot to somebody at the November ppv. only person that would've made sense is shibata and i'm not optimistic about a 25-35 minute shibata match.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

As much as I hate it, the fact that IWGP title is not main eventing the show is not the end of the world, because it happened at least 5-6 times before, last time in 2007. There were few times when it didn't even go second to last.


----------



## SmarkHenry (Dec 30, 2013)

Can Nakamura keep NJPW from being The Tanahashi Show again?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Most likely not. Since they are closing the show, I expect Tanahashi to win the IC title, also Nakamura's held it long enough. Time to drop it and move to the Heavyweight title picture.

On the bright side, this makes me more hopeful for an Okada victory and a subsequent Okada/Nakamura feud.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only person looking forward to the Makabe vs Fale BEEF throw down. Bah. Oh well.

Tanahashi is gonna win, but I'll remain hopeful Nakamura could win in another Tokyo Dome main event. As if personal bias really matters here. I'm expecting a fabulous match.

Tag team championship potential = :homer


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Should of been Ishii vs. Shibata III for a shot at the IWGP Heavyweight title instead of Goto return


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Most likely not. Since they are closing the show, I expect Tanahashi to win the IC title, also Nakamura's held it long enough. Time to drop it and move to the Heavyweight title picture.
> 
> On the bright side, this makes me more hopeful for an Okada victory and a subsequent *Okada/Nakamura feud.*


Gotta start planting those seeds for the WK9 Main Event, well that's what I would like to see anyways. To subliminally built that shit up for a year, slowly at first but then gain steam around mid-year would be awesome. ... well to me anyways.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Should of been Ishii vs. Shibata III for a shot at the IWGP Heavyweight title instead of Goto return


Ishii isn't credible enough to be in a contendership match and Shibata probably still has HEAT with the BOYS IN THE BACK and while it would rule it's really not the type of match that should happen at WK.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Does nobody like Shibata? Damn, wonder how long or if ever the heat goes away.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shibata will only get title shots if he signs a contract.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shibata shouldn't be the guy who's champion anyway. He can challenge but they should save that for Ryogoku or Tokyo Dome. Goto/Shibata may not be the freshest or even most exciting match to some but it's still a big match and they still needed to have the climax to that series. 

Nakamura/Okada isn't a Tokyo Dome main event as long as Tanahashi's star is still this bright. This card should have taught you all that. It might happen as the 2nd tier main event but not for the title unless the title doesn't main event again. Main event it in Ryogoku though. I'd much rather that main event because Tanahashi could do with not main eventing every major show for a bit but it's understandable why he does because he's such a megastar even in comparison to some of the big stars also on the roster.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No way Shibata will ever come close to winning the strap. It cool having him back, but dead that noise on the former.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm no puro expert but I'm digging the card. It's the show that originally got me to finally make the jump and watch puro and will hopefully re-ignite my desire to watch more.*


----------



## SicilianChris78 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm NEW to NJPW. So I'm sorry if this is a dumb q. Is there a way to watch the PPV here in the US? On TV? Online? If it's only online, where do I go to order/watch? Never watched a PPV online. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/njpw

I've just ordered the show.

EDIT: this is where you can calculate time zones and shit - http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Card looks pretty good in my opinion. I have holidays now and thought I could watch it live too. Does anyone know any free live streams? If so, PM me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

did anybody watch the free live stream of the ring being set up earlier today???? haha.

Should be an awesome show. Anything New Japan puts out these days is at worst going to be good.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone got a free stream link?


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Does anyone know any free live streams? If so, PM me.


Ditto.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*SPOILERS* for thus far:

- Jr. Tag opener: fun spotfest
- Tag Titles: good match, Doc is awesome
- NWA Title: good match, Kojima wins
- Nagata & Saku vs. the Gracies: trainwreck
- Yano & Muta vs. SZKG: decent match, fun
- intermission: they announced the G1 Finals for Seibu Dome (30,000 seater), holy shit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Show has been fun thus far outside of the NagaSaku/Gracies match. 

Not sure what to expect with Makabe/Fale, but the 4 matches after that should all be good to amazing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy shit, Makabe/Fale was very good, MOTN.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chismo said:


> Holy shit, Makabe/Fale was very good, MOTN.


Which almost immediately got overshadowed by Goto/Shibata, lol.


----------



## malek (Feb 14, 2012)

How long 4-way went ? Got enough time ?!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:mark: :mark:

Show looks pretty good so far. Very pleasantly surprised with Makabe/Fale.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I was kinda disappointed at how Devitt vs. Ibushi turned out to be. Pretty good match, but they can do better. 7/10.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Naito/Okada, while good, disappointed. I enjoyed Goto/Shibata and Makabe/Fale more.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Very interesting card. Not very knowledgeable of the wrestlers in the lower card but very excited to see those top three matches. Any update on the main event match?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Tanahashi/Nakamura ****1/2

Great match with a real sense of struggle.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic show overall.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Chismo said:


> Tanahashi/Nakamura ****1/2
> 
> Great match with a real sense of struggle.


Thanks. Really looking forward to watching the whole show. Once I find it that is


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Was I the only one who thought Okada was sorta going through his offense during the majority of his match? Like Naito to me was actually showing this explosiveness and not dragging the match where as Okada seemed to be more TERRIBLY trying milk stuff.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

I didn't think anything could top The Timesplitters Entrance.

Devitt proved me wrong.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing is gonna top Nakamura's wild entrance.


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

Mic1988 said:


> I didn't think anything could top The Timesplitters Entrance.
> 
> Devitt proved me wrong.


Dude the production on this show from the pre match videos to the entrances and all that stuff was by far the best I have ever seen on a wrestling show. Better than any Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Concrete said:


> Was I the only one who thought Okada was sorta going through his offense during the majority of his match? Like Naito to me was actually showing this explosiveness and not dragging the match where as Okada seemed to be more TERRIBLY trying milk stuff.


They were playing it "by the book" too much.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

New Japan "Wrestle Kingdom 8" Results
January 4, 2014
Tokyo, Japan at the Tokyo Dome
Report by James Caldwell, PWTorch assistant editor

Top News: Tanahashi captured the IWGP Intercontinental Title from Nakamura in the main event. ... Okada retained the IWGP World Title in the semi-main event. ... Other title changes included Kojima capturing the NWA World Title from Rob Conway, Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows capturing the IWGP Tag Titles from Killer Elite Squad, and Kota Ibushi capturing the IWGP Jr. Hvt. Title from Prince Devitt. ... New Japan announced that the annual G1 Climax will conclude at the Seibu Dome in August.

New Japan's biggest show of the year is available for $35 on Internet PPV through Ustream.TV at this link.

- The pre-show match featured a chaotic eight-man tag match won by Tenzan. Tenzan's team also featured Bushi, Captain New Japan, and Tomoaki Honma. The losing squad featured Jushin Liger, Super Strong Machine, Nakanishi, and Yohei Komatsu.

Live PPV Card

After the usual outstanding intro video package played, a live band playing traditional Japanese music opened the show on-stage. An English-speaking announcer introduced the show before a duo of English-speaking announcers broke down the 10-match line-up.

For the opening match, the Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and KUSHIDA) were introduced to the ring in a replica of the Back to the Future car. Meanwhile, the announcing feed switched back-and-forth between the Japanese and Spanish-language broadcasts. This should be interesting.

Next out were TAKA Michinoku & Taichi, followed by Forever Hooligans (complete with Alex Koslov sporting a Samuel Shaw mustache), then IWGP Jr. tag champions Young Bucks out last.

1 -- IWGP Jr. tag champs YOUNG BUCKS (NICK & MATT JACKSON) vs. TIME SPLITTERS (ALEX SHELLEY & KUSHIDA) vs. FOREVER HOOLIGANS (ALEX KOSLOV & ROCKY ROMERO) vs. TAKA MICHINOKU & TAICHI -- four-team match for IWGP Jr. Tag Titles

Shenanigans during the pre-match ring introductions, then Koslov asked for everyone to stand for the National Anthem, but Young Bucks superkicked Koslov and Romero to jump-start the match. Superkicks flying already. TAKA and Taichi bailed in the opening minute to comically sit in on Japanese commentary. But, they couldn't be heard since the feed stayed with the Spanish-language announcers.

Koslov introduced his traditional Russian hat, which led to TAKA and Taichi stealing it and doing his dance move into kicks to the face. This led to an eight-man mid-ring suplex spot. All eight men sold the effects of the suplex as the crowd applauded. The spot sequences then moved to the floor, where everyone hit high-flying moves. Suddenly, Taichi was left alone in the ring. Taichi removed his pants to reveal traditional wrestling trunks, but Young Bucks delivered a superplex into a pile of bodies on the floor. Everyone sold, then the ref reached a 19 count, but everyone jumped back into the ring at the same time before a 20-count.

Time Splitters got a visual three count, but the ref was distracted by the presence of a chair. Young Bucks followed with a spike Tombstone Piledriver on Taichi, but TAKA broke up a pin. Young Bucks followed with More Bang For Your Buck on Taichi for the pin and the win.

WINNERS: Young Bucks at 10:38 to retain the IWGP Jr. Tag Titles. Creative, fun opening match. Just really well-done spotlighting New Japan's junior tag division.

Next out was Tama Tonga to lead out Bullet Club members Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows (recently D.O.C. in TNA's Aces & Eights stable) dressed in war-themed camouflage. Killer Elite Squad were then introduced on motorcycles, which came across like a rib on Doc. 

2 -- IWGP World tag champs KILLER ELITE SQUAD (LANCE HOYT & DAVEY BOY SMITH, JR.) vs. BULLET CLUB ("MACHINE GUN" KARL ANDERSON & DOC GALLOWS w/Tama Tonga) -- IWGP Tag Title match

Lots of chaos early on to keep the action moving. Tags brought in Hoyt and Doc for a big mid-ring exchange won by Hoyt, but he could not secure a three count. Hoyt wanted a top-rope move, but Tonga crotched him out of the ref's view, drawing boos from the Tokyo Dome crowd. Moments later, Hoyt had the match won on Anderson, but Tonga pulled the ref out of the ring this time. So, Hoyt pulled Tama into the ring for a Killer Bomb combo with Smith.

K.E.S. wanted a Killer Bomb combo on Anderson, but Doc broke it up. A four-way brawl broke out before Hoyt stood tall in the ring and called for a chokebomb on Doc, which he emphatically delivered, but Doc kicked out of a pin. Hoyt tried again on Anderson, but Anderson reversed in mid-air to deliver to a cutter. Smith broke up a pin, then Bullet Club delivered a combination neckbreaker (Magic Killer) on Hoyt for the pin and the win.

Post-match: Tonga celebrated with Anderson and Doc in the ring as Smith freaked out ringside. Back in the ring, Anderson clutched one of the Tag Title belts before the heels stood tall in the ring, angering the crowd. 

WINNERS: Bullet Club at 10:23 to capture the IWGP Tag Titles. Bullet Club 2-0 in the opening Tag Title matches.

Prior to the NWA World Title match, Harley Race was introduced to the ring. Race and referee Tiger Hattori shared a moment in the ring before Kojima was introduced, alongside Tenzan. NWA president "Instant Heat" Bruce Tharpe then appeared in the ring to antagonize the crowd. Rob Conway, backed by his NWA tag champ partner Jax Dane, was then introduced to defend the NWA World Title. Before the match started, Tharpe got in Race's face, so Race left-handed Tharpe in the mouth.

3 -- NWA World Hvt./NWA tag champion ROB CONWAY (w/Jax Dane) vs. KOJIMA (w/Tenzan) -- NWA World Hvt. Title match -- Harley Race ringside

The bell sounded and the crowd exploded. Major support for Kojima after all the heat built on Conway and Tharpe over the past year. Conway controlled early on, but did a strut in Kojima's face that upset the challenger and produced about 25 rapid-fire chops in the corner, popping the crowd. But, Jax interfered, saving Conway and distracting Kojima, allowing Conway to regain control.

Conway targeted Kojima's injured shoulder with chops, which upset the crowd and Tenzan ringside. Kojima, fired up, responded with a snap suplex for a two count. Jax then jumped on the ring apron and put Kojima in a sleeper, but Tenzan yanked him off the ring apron and back-dropped him on the floor. Back in the ring, Kojima dramatically removed his elbow pad, but Conway ducked and speared Kojima. Conway wanted the Ego Trip, but Kojima blocked. Conway tried again, but Kojima blocked again.

Kojima nailed a left-elbow smash, then fired up the crowd and nailed a running lariat. One, two, and three. New NWA World champion as the crowd roared in approval. Ringside, Tharpe threw a fit as Race smiled. Tharpe then angrily left his position as Kojima shook hands with Race and received the NWA World Title. Kojima and Race posed for the ringside photographers as Tharpe, Jax, and Conway retreated away from ringside. Kojima then returned to the ring to celebrate with the title belt.

WINNER: Kojima at 8:30 to capture the NWA World Title. Solid booking climaxing the NWA vs. New Japan feud over the past year with Kojima capturing the title. It will be interesting to see how the return match and follow-up fares after the satisfying victory for New Japan fans.

4 -- ROLLES GRACIE & DANIEL GRACIE vs. SAKURABA & YUJI NAGATA

The MMA-style exhibition started with Daniel controlling Sakuraba and trying to choke him against the ropes, but the ref asked for a rope break. Daniel continued to control Sakuraba, so Yuji broke up a submission hold, which actually drew cheers. Yuji and Daniel then battled mid-ring, trading submission hold attempts.

A shoving match broke out, then the "MMA heels" Gracies began working on Yuji while ignoring the referee's instructions. Rolles wanted a submission on Yuji, but Sakuraba entered the ring and stomped Rolles in the face, breaking it up. Yuji then lit up Rolles with a kick before Sakuraba tagged in to attack Rolles. Chaos broke out before Daniel used his gi to choke Nagata. The ref called for the bell, which the Gracies thought meant they won, but the ref apparently DQ'ed them.

WINNERS: Nagata & Sakuraba via DQ at 9:50. The Gracies made for good heels after they figured out the role mid-way through, but the "match" was awkward trying to fit MMA into a pro wrestling match context.

In-ring: Shelton Benjamin and Minoru Suzuki were introduced for the next tag match. TAKA and Taichi accompanied them to the ring. Once they hit the ring, Shelton shouted into the ringside camera: "Break his ass," continuing the theme of gaijin U.S. wrestlers freely cussing. Toru Yano was out next, followed by Great Muta dressed in an elaborate Japanese warrior costume. Once in the ring, Muta removed his full warrior mask to reveal a second warrior mask to compete in.

5 -- GREAT MUTA & TORU YANO vs. SHELTON "X" BENJAMIN & MINORU SUZUKI

Once the bell sounded, Muta spewed green mist into the air, drawing applause from the crowd. Muta and Shelton battled early on, establishing a slow pace as the announcers noted Shelton's WWE background. By contrast, Yano tagged in and the match broke down into chaos. Things eventually settled down with Shelton and Suzuki controlling Yano back in the ring.

Chaos broke out again before Muta delivered a running kick to Shelton in the corner. Muta chucked Shelton to the outside, then jabbed him with the edge of a folding chair. Back in the ring, Muta delivered a trademark snap elbow drop, but walked into a spinning heel kick from Shelton. Tags to Yano and Suzuki. Then, more chaos. Even TAKA got in the ring to join the chaos.

Muta tried to spew red mist in Suzuki's face, but Suzuki ducked and Taichi took the mist. Rough night for Taichi. More chaos, then Muta rubbed his head and green-misted Suzuki after Yano ducked. Yano rolled up Suzuki for the pin and the win. Post-match: Muta quickly left the ring and walked to the back as Yano goofily celebrated in the ring.

WINNERS: Yano & Muta at 12:06. Well, that was something. A spectacle tag match and Muta sure is showing his age at 51-years-old, but he still got in his signature moves to please the crowd.

[Intermission. G1 Climax 2014 will take place in August and culminate at the Seibu Dome.]

6 -- BAD LUCK FALE vs. MAKABE -- Last Man Standing match

Fale came out first, then Makabe walked straight to the ring and assaulted Fale with forearms to begin the slugfest. Makabe won the initial exchange, knocking Fale to the outside. But, Fale took control on the floor and tried to choke out Makabe with a chain.

Back in the ring, Fale set up for and delivered his signature Bad Luck Fall crucifix powerbomb. The crowd oohed, then tried to encourage Makabe to answer a ten count, which he barely did. Fale then climbed to the top rope, drawing oohs from the crowd, but Fale crashed to the mat attempting a top-rope move.

The match moved to the floor, where Fale wanted to splash Makabe through a table, but Makabe sprung on him to deliver a powerbomb off the ring apron through the end of the table, nearly over-shooting the table completely. After Fale crashed awkwardly to the floor, Makabe rolled Fale back into the ring to inflict more punishment. Makabe then came off the top rope with a King Kong Knee Drop, which was good enough to knock out Fale for a ten count.

WINNER: Makabe at 15:05. Good big-man match that surprisingly went 15 minutes. Fale has big upside breaking out from the Bullet Club bodyguard role. Bullet Club now 2-1.

7 -- HIROOKI GOTO vs. KATSUYORI SHIBATA

Before the match, New Japan ran a video package documenting their history going all the way back to training together as students. Shibata marched down to the ring first, then Goto was introduced to a big reaction. Once the bell sounded, the crowd roared in support of their favorite. After an early feeling-out process, Shibata blasted Goto with a kick strike that showed he meant business.

Shibata was unrelenting with strikes and attacks that continued to rock Goto. The ref checked on Goto, who sold a facial injury following one of Shibata's kicks, but Goto showed he was fine by nailing a big lariat. Goto followed with Daniel Bryan "Yes!" kicks before climbing to the top rope for an elbow drop that resulted in a nearfall.

Reset with a standing exchange of forearms. And clotheslines. And kicks. Goto won the exchange with a lariat, but Shibata escaped a pin attempt. Suddenly, both men started no-selling rolling suplexes, but Shibata smashed Goto in the face with a kick to put both men on the mat. 

Both men to their feet at 10:00, where Shibata delivered a Death Valley Driver into a running kick to the chest. Nearfall. Shibata discarded his mouthguard, then walked into a DVD across Goto's knee. And a second. But, it was only good for a nearfall. "Increible!" the Spanish announcer declared.

Reset with Shibata attempting another move from the fireman's carry position, but Goto blocked. Shibata suddenly leaned into a big headbutt that rocked both men, prompting a ten count from the referee. Shibata broke the count, then forearmed Goto in the face. Goto responded with a massive lariat, then emphatically delivered a vertical suplex slam. It was good for the three count.

Post-match: The two men laid head-to-head on the mat selling the effects of the match. They helped each other to a kneeling position as the announcer declared this a classic match. Shibata then lifted Goto's hand in the air to show respect to the winner. Shibata then helped Goto away from ringside, the two friends leaving together.

WINNER: Goto at 15:36. Amazing match from bell-to-bell. It was at another level rarely seen in the U.S. and based on such a simple story of two long-time friends competing hard in the ring in Goto's return match from injury. (****)

Next up was the IWGP Jr. Hvt. Title match. Kota Ibushi, who main-evented the first EVOLVE show four years ago this month, was out first. Prince Devitt was then brought out on-stage in a standing casket. Devitt emerged dressed as a zombie, slowly walking to the ring in a Giant Gonzalez body suit. Once Devitt hit the ring, the entire Bullet Club appeared on the ring apron to give Devitt some encouragement.

8 -- IWGP Jr. Hvt. champion PRINCE DEVITT vs. KOTA IBUSHI -- IWGP Jr. Hvt. Title match

IBushi kicked some bodypaint off Devitt early on, drawing Nick Jackson to the ring apron to protest Ibushi's offense. Doc Gallows then dragged Ibushi out of the ring and the Bullet Club put a beating on Ibushi that drew boos from the crowd. The ref just shook his head in frustration before checking on Ibushi. Back in the ring, Devitt worked on Ibushi, then knocked him to the outside again. Once again, Bullet Club beat up Ibushi, including Anderson delivering a big powerbomb across the ring apron.

Young Bucks "helped" Ibushi back into the ring, where Devitt went for a top-rope double stomp, but Ibushi avoided and knocked Devitt to the outside. Young Bucks tried to attack Ibushi, but he landed a double-foot kick. Ibushi then delivered a big splash to the entire Bullet Club on the outside.

Back in the ring, Ibushi missile-dropkicked Devitt for a two count. Ibushi followed with a German Suplex with a bridge for a nearfall. Ibushi wanted a top-rope splash, but B.C. ran interference, which allowed Devitt to shove Ibushi off the top turnbuckle to the floor below. The crowd got tired of this and so did the ref, who finally demanded that Bullet Club leave the ringside area. Devitt ignored the activity and delivered a big dropkick on the floor that sent Ibushi into the guardrail.

Back in the ring, Devitt missile-dropkicked Ibushi for a two count. Devitt wanted another top-rope move, but Ibushi blocked and snapped off a sick Frankensteiner for a close two count. Ibushi then tried a corkscrew splash, but Devitt avoided and clotheslined Ibushi. Devitt followed an inverted brainbuster, but Ibushi kicked out. Devitt followed with a top-rope double stomp, but Ibushi kicked out again.

At 15:00, Devitt went for another suplex, but Ibushi escaped. Ibushi then snapped off a German Suplex into a lariat before delivering a sit-out powerbomb for a two count. Ibushi tried to end it with a top-rope 450 Splash, and it was good for a three count. Ibushi is new champ.

WINNER: Ibushi at 16:24 to capture the IWGP Jr. Hvt. Title. It was hard to take this match seriously early on with Devitt wrestling in body and facepaint, plus the constant outside interference, but the second-half was better. It also gave the audience another satisfying loss for the Bullet Club after their earlier run. Bullet Club finishes 2-2.

Video Package: Past IWGP World Hvt. champions. Brock Lesnar was included in the photo slideshow. G1 Climax winner Naito was then introduced as the challenger to the IWGP World Title. A dramatic and elaborate entrance then brought out "Rainmaker" Okada flanked by his manager, Gedo. Okada showed Naito a lack of respect walking right by him to pose in the ring, then the two came nose-to-nose for a tense staredown. 

9 -- IWGP World Hvt. champion KAZUCHIKA OKADA (w/Gedo) vs. TETSUYA NAITO -- IWGP World Hvt. Title match

The bell sounded and the two men paused to hear the initial crowd reaction. They followed with a long feeling-out process to set the tone of this being a long title match. The action picked up at 15:30 when Naito delivered corner clotheslines, which Okada no-sold and told Naito to bring it stronger. So, Naito headbutted Okada down to the corner, but Okada responded by dumping Naito over the top rope to the floor. Naito sold a knee injury on the floor, which Okada targeted back in the ring.

Okada did his signature Rainmaker pose to indicate he wanted to end the match, but Naito elbowed away. Okada came back with his own version of an STF submission hold, trying to wrench Naito's back, but Naito dove for the bottom rope to force a break. Naito came back moments later with a top-rope Frankensteiner, then tried the Stardust Press, but Okada moved out of the way in time.

Reset at 27:00 before champ and challenger went through a series of power moves and pin attempts, drawing in the crowd with each passing nearfall. They came to their feet and traded bombs before Okada snapped off a textbook dropkick. And another to the back of the head as they passed the 30-minute mark. Okada then dropped Naito with a Tombstone Piledriver before calling for the end. Okada delivered a second Tombstone, then lifted up Naito for the Rainmaker lariat. One, two, three and Okada remains champ.

WINNER: Okada at 31:00 flat to retain the IWGP World Hvt. Title, ending Naito's journey. The match felt like a 20-minute match stretched to 30 minutes. The finishing sequence was very good, but the lack of a strong emotional connection like Shibata vs. Goto hurt the match early on.

Video Package: Tanahashi being Tanahashi and Nakamura hanging out at the bar contemplating life before their Tokyo Dome main event. 

Back in the Tokyo Dome, Stan Hansen was introduced to the ring as a ringside observer for the main event. Interesting seeing him in a New Japan ring. Back to the stage, where a rock musician emerged through the platform to play along with Tanahashi's theme song. Tanahashi rocked out on the way to the ring, then paced the ring as Nakamura was introduced with his own elaborate, quirky ring entrance.

10 -- IWGP IC champion SHINSUKE NAKAMURA vs. TANAHASHI -- IWGP Intercontinental Title match -- Stan Hansen ringside

After some intense back-and-forth early on, things got "personal" when Nakamura slapped Tanahashi around, then delivered a knee smash to the back of Tanahashi's head. Nakamura followed with an overhead suplex before nailing the Codebreaker. But, Tanahashi came back with a snap German Suplex for a two count. Tanahashi jumped to the top rope, then came off the top with his High Fly Flow frogsplash for a close two count.

Reset with Tanahashi calling for the end. But, Nakamura intercepted with a knee smash. Nakamura then came off the second rope with a flying knee strike. A Shining Wizard followed, but Tanahashi kicked out of a pin. Nakamura wanted to end it, but Tanahashi dropkicked the left knee and landed a forearm strike. Tanahashi then trapped the knee for a legwhip, putting Nakamura in jeopardy. Tanahashi tried to capitalize with a Texas Cloverleaf, but Nakamura blocked, so Tanahashi flowed into a modified Styles Clash.

Tanahashi started feeling it as he caught his breath before climbing up-top. He caught Nakamura with another High Fly Flow, then jumped off the top with a third Flow. This time, it was good for the pin and the win, drawing a mixed reaction in the audience. Tanahashi stands tall at the end of Tokyo Dome this year.

WINNER: Tanahashi at 23:25 to capture the IWGP IC Title. Very good main event. Both wrestlers are so good at what they do in the ring. The Goto vs. Shibata match set a high bar for the rest of the show, and I felt they came close, but not quite there. (***3/4)

Post-match: Nakamura was helped out of the ring, leaving Tanahashi to stand tall in the ring. Tanahashi thanked the fans and said he is happy to have won the title. Tanahashi started to leave, but the crowd called him back into the ring. Tananashi pulled out an imaginary guitar and led the crowd in an air-guitar number before falling down to the mat. Tanahashi then brought back out Marty Friedman from Megadeath to join him in a musical celebration. Tanahashi played to the crowd and celebrated in the ring to close the five-hour event.

FINAL THOUGHTS: The big matches delivered, the undercard was hit-or-miss, and the event production was top-notch. The event probably would have been four hours reducing some of the elaborate ring entrances, but it's Tokyo Dome, so that's understandable. Now the question is where they go from here with Okada still IWGP World champion and Tanahashi


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That seems to be the general consesus from all the reports I have read. The undercard underdelivered, but the main events were outstanding.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

lolreports

The undercard was exactly what it supposed to be, ask anyone who watched. Kojima/Conway and Makabe/Fale rocked, and were better than Naito/Okada, for example. Sure, the Gracie match was terrible, but everyone knew it'd be terrible.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

People were going into this thinking it would be like G1 not knowing that Wrestle Kingdom is about attraction and not match quality. That's the biggest thing I've seen. 

Anyway I thought the show was pretty good. Better production value than last year but last year had a better card. It evens out in the end. Cozy winning the NWA title was a big highlight. Triple Crown, IWGP and now NWA champ. I think a lot of people missed the importance in that. El Desperado showing up was amazing. Even if it's just him and Ibushi it's nice that New Japan has some sort of plan for the junior title. Naito and Okada was like Okada and Tanahashi was last year to me. Really good but not great. :lol @ people thinking that this ends Naito's dream.......

Tanahashi and Nakamura was fantastic. The reversals the two of them did were insane at times. I don't get people that get mad that Tana won but want Nakamura to go after the heavyweight title. Well this is the best way for that to happen. Still people thinking that Okada/Nakamura is gonna happen at New Beginning..... :lol

Goto and Shibata was perfect in every way. The series ends at 1-1-2. Perfect. My little mark heart was satisfied in every way. At least until they win the tag titles heh. :mark:


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Pre-show Six Man
**
Komatsu got a nice little bit of shine, and it kept this from being boring.

Jr. Tag 
***1/2
Loved it. Every wrestler in this match was awesome, and the match was tons of fun. Taka and Tachi going to commentary to start the match was incredible. Good sprint that climxed perfectly

Bullet Club vs. KES
***
The match really struggled with neither team able to be the face enough to get the crowd involved. Even when it was clear that Bullet club were the heels, the crowd didn't care enough about KES' stuff to care if they made the comeback. Passable at best.

Kojima vs. Conway
***1/2
Almost skipped this....and I'm really glad I didn't. Conway puts in his first decent performance in the New Japan. (maybe ever) I love the way he sold the Kojima's stuff, and I though the finish was very exciting, and got you to really care about a very cool result. NWA finally have a champion they can be proud of. 

Nagata/Sakuraba vs. Graces
*3/4
There is a right and wrong way to do a worked MMA match. This wasn't the worst example I've ever seen, but it was bad. Some of the takedowns and submission attempts actually got really good reactions, but there was much more bad then good here.

Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Bejamin
**3/4
The difference between Muta's performance here and his performance last year is astounding, especially with how slow he was this year. It really dragged the match down a lot. The usual Yano/Suzuki spots are awesome enough to make up for a lot of the problems, but there wasn't much here. 

Fale vs. Makabe
***3/4
Wowzers, where did that come from? Both guys played to their strengths to make a really captivating contest. Shocked by how over both guys were. That table powerbomb was probably a botch by Makabe, but man did it look hellacious. Really amazing stuff. Kind of a miracle

Goto vs. shibata
**3/4
Crap. Utter crap. The same Crappy match I've had to sit through 4 times. Everyone's going crazy over this and I have no clue why. What made this any different than all their other crappy matches? I know some people somehow like goto, so maybe this doesn't bother them. but I know I'm not the only one who hated all their other matches, and this was no different. Sloppy Goto execution? Check. Bad, useless, One counts? Check. The same, tired, no-selling suplex exchanges that have been ruining puro matches for like 5 years? Check. Further ruining of Shibata's finisher? Check. This match had everything that made their other matches tripe...AND MORE.

If you liked their other matches, fine, I can see why you would like this....but did anyone who hated their other matches like this? If so, I am really curious as to what the difference is.


Ibushi vs. Devitt
***1/4
Your enjoyment of this match will depend entirely on how tired you are of Bullter Club interference. The action is good enough, and Devitt actually sells pretty well here. At this point, the bullet club, while full of good personalities, are essentially making all of their matches the same, with none of their opponents seeming to smarten up. That's why Devitt's matches with Okada were the best he has had since the heel switch: Okada seems to react to what he knows the Bullet club will do. Everyone else just kinda hopes it won't happen. The heel attacks just don't generate the heat is used to. Match itself went ok, but the finish was a little out of nowhere and flat for what should have been a much bigger moment.

Okada vs. Naito
***3/4
I can see why people are disappointed with this match, but they are blaming the wrong guy. This one is all on Naito. Look at this match compared to the two awesome ones from 2011. What did Naito do in those two matches that he forgot to do here? That's right kids: he didn't sell the neck. Because Naito didn't sell, his comeback had no heat, and his nearfalls had no life. He once again struggled in the setup to his stupid, heatless submission move, as well. The crowd took that moment as an opportunity to take a nap. Also, I hope Naito never does a headbutt again....they were laughably bad. Okada's final comeback got the crowd back in it, and his counter from Naito's headlock takedown attempt ruled, but the utterly heatless Naito sucked all possible life from the match. Hopefully this is the last we will see of Naito's push, but I doubt it. 

Nakamura vs. Tanahashi
****
Nakamura wins entrance of the night. Wow, that was amazing. Match itself....very disappointing. Nakamura ignored the knee work again. I don't know how Shinsuke could sell so well the first half this year, and just suddenly stop, but his inability to sell the leg is really costing his matches. Tanahashi's timing still isn't quite right. He's missing a lot of spots by a couple inches. The counters in this match were incredible, and I was legitimately shocked by some of those reversals, especially he powerbomb into the lungblower. The last Boma Ye counter, however, was very sloppy and confusing. What was even sloppier was the stupid, awful, Styles Clash, which has looked horrible every since Tanahashi started doing it. It actually ruined the finish for me. The match climaxed pretty well ,and the counters hid a lot of storytelling, timing, and execution problems, but it was, at the very least, enjoyable. 

So, for me, an undercard that looked crappy on paper, but vastly overperformed, which is a great surprise. As for the top 3 matches....for me they failed to deliver to expectations. A fun show, but a huge step down from last year. Probably 4 matches on last year's show were better than anything here.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

I was buying NOTHING Okada was doing but absolutely loved some of the stuff Naito did on comebacks. Okada never for me seem to be heated on any comeback. Just something that was his time to do. Naito to me was moving more like he was trying to keep the pressure on.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree that he was keeping a lot of pressure on, but he did it at the expense of selling his neck, which killed everything he did, for me. It made Okada's entire workover seem pointless. 

Maybe others weren't as into it as me, but seeing Okada straight up scream in his opponents face is something I can only remember him doing against Suzuki, and no one else. That, to me, showed, a lot more fire than he usually shows.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

Okada hitting moves then just standing there blankly letting it "sink in" wasn't do in much for me since there never was really anything I felt like I needed any time to digest from him.

EDIT: In general though this had a lot of fat for a match that probably could have been literally half as long.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Concrete said:


> Okada hitting moves then just standing there blankly letting it "sink in" wasn't do in much for me since there never was really anything I felt like I needed any time to digest from him.
> 
> EDIT: In general though this had a lot of fat for a match that probably could have been literally half as long.


I guess I feel like if Naito was selling his neck, that would be the 'something to digest' while Okada was on offense. After Okada hits a move, 90% of which aimed for the neck, the audience should be thinking 'man, Naito's neck should be killing him.' The fact that our attention was on Okada more than Naito during these times tells you exactly how bad Naito's selling was. 

I agree with the second point. This should have been a much shorter match. They were clearly trying to replicate their MOTY from 2011, while leaving out every single thing that made that match great, besides the length.


----------



## Mic1988 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey just so you know 4hisdamnself. Devitt wasn't a zombie, he was cosplaying as Carnage from Marvel Comics.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seems like I enjoyed the undercard and Okada/Naito more than most. There was no way they were going to be able to do the same thing they did in their previous title match. That match had the benefit of a super hot kouraken crowd and Okada's return was so recent that his match structuring hadn't been as exposed as it is now.

I thought Tana/Naka was ok, not their best by any stretch. At this point I could easily see Nakamura getting a shot within the next 6 months (Yokohama show in May would work). Hell, he'd probably be the one to take it off Okada as there's nobody else ready to do it right now. It would also set up a Chaos implosion which could give you some nice undercard matches as well.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

It's on youtube now, for those of you who haven't seen it.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Tanahashi's been having back problems since before G1. Fact that he keeps performing the way he does is incredible. Nakamura is so totally inconsistent from match to match and in matches itself that he's been very underwhelming recently outside of his match against Ibushi. So with all of that said the match was fantastic. 

Naito and Okada suffered from what most Okada matches do. Until the build up to the hot finish the rest of the match doesn't really have a good flow to it. It's got less to do with selling and more to do with match structure. It was kinda obvious 5 minutes in that Okada was winning because every one of his wins is structured in the exact same way. I think the crowd got that feeling too. 

It's no use I wax poetically about Goto and Shibata because I'd take up three pages talking about the backstory behind each match and Shibata's matches after Goto broke his jaw. The matches are something people either really love or don't like at all however and I accept that.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Tanahashi/Nakamura was excellent, IMO, and like I said before, there was a compelling sense of real struggle in the match, they struggled for control and the counters were mostly hard earned, there was a great heat and crowd investment behind every move, something Naito/Okada lacked in key moments. For me, when a match is loaded with heat and passion, such things as "execution" seem so secondary and petty. That's why Tenryu is the greatest ever.

Btw, Tanahashi never worked Shinsuke's leg "for real", he never dedicated enough time to the matter, so there was next to nothing to sell by Shinsuke.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a torrent of the event:
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4632437


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

It's like they tried to even out the two main events hahaha ...

Nakamura/Tanahashi can have the near falls and leg selling while Okada/Naito can have the lengthy match and intensity


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Chismo said:


> Btw, Tanahashi never worked Shinsuke's leg "for real", he never dedicated enough time to the matter, so there was next to nothing to sell by Shinsuke.


I know it wasn't a focused workover, but it was still a lot of leg strikes and a leg hold. Maybe I focused too much on expecting leg selling. 

Still, I wanted a little more storytelling. It seemed like a match built on counters rather than a match with any kind of workover structure. The one bit of structure I saw was a leg workover, and if thats not really there, I'm not sure what is. Yes, there was steady heat in every move, but they definitely didn't climax as the moves leveled, and I gotta think its because there wasn't a real, formal comeback.

I'll check it again on rewatch, and try to see what you're describing.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Loved the Shelley entrance and the whole The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) VS. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) VS. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) VS. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) match.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

The counters between Tana and Nakamura were fantastic. But I felt like it lacked some heat between the two, like neither of them made it personal enough to meet the magnitude of the circumstances.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone has a torrent that's not a cyrillic survey site?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got the min event to watch... Damn I love the Tokyo Do,e show...

To anyone who cares I just spoke to the wife and she said that when my son is old enough to "get it" which will prob be 2 years from now, we are going to Japan and going to be in that damn crowd! Damn I love my wife she is so amazing. I think she has an underlying plan of skiing as she loves to ski and Japan has some great slopes. But I'll take it. Being at the Jan 4 show is bigger than being at WM for me because she knows I'm a pyro guy... 

Just had to share my wife's awesomeness!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Double post. Can't wait to watch the main event. I'm with everyone. Devitt entrance, Time Slpitters entrance, Muta's entrance... Even Naito( I hate Naito) was awesome. I'll watch it tonight and yep, IWGP title shot should have gone on last, and yes, Nakamura and Tanahashi is like Cena Orton .... We've seen it before but unlike those two guys, Tana and Naka always put out top matches... Can't wait


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The entire setup, the entrances, the production values. Honestly, Wrestle Kingdom felt like a bigger spectacle than Wrestlemania. Way to go New Japan :mark: :mark:

And that Nakamura entrance with the pole dancers :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

About halfway through with the event now. Been quite a spectacle so far.


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Fucking loved it, this was the first one I’ve seen near the time it was broadcast and I’ve watched most PPV’s this year so I’ve seen the build.
The 4 way tag match was an absolutely brilliant start, mental spots. I really rate the Young Bucks so I’m pleased they are sticking around too.
I liked the Conway/Kojima match, Kojima is just immense.
Goto and Shibata absolutely killed each other (as expected) and I enjoyed every second of it. Btw, did Goto nearly break his jaw early on when he got knee’d in the corner? Looked horrible.
Devitt vs. Ibushi was my favourite match, don’t need to say much about it, incredibly fast paced, it was just great.
Okada vs. Naito was brilliant towards the end, particularly slow start but once they got going it was pretty damn good.
Tanahashi vs. Nakamura was my second favourite match, completely unreal. Hearing Tanahashi has been working with a back injury for so long surprises me, you couldn’t tell. Putting the title on him suggests he’s going to have to work with that niggling back for a while. (also dat Nakamura entrance :banderas )

What an event.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Thankfully, Shibata was avoiding the right side of Goto's head/face, because that's the side he fractured. But the left side took THE beating.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Spoiler: gifs from the show



1. Time Splitters entrance inspired by Back to the future










2. KES vs Anderson/Gallows










3. Harley Race decking Bruce Tharpe










4. Kojima lariat on Conway










5. Great Muta and Toru Yano entrance










6. Green mist :mark: :mark:










7. Makabe vs Fale










8. Goto vs Shibata


















9. Prince Devitt entrance










10. Devitt vs Ibushi










11. Okada vs Naito finishing stretch










12. Nakamura entrance :mark: :mark:










13. LolTanaWins


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Downloading this from XWT right now. I'm reading through this thread and see nothing but praise. I don't watch alot of Puro but this is probably a very enjoyable show.

EDIT: About to watch it now, looking forward to it.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Getting it from XWT :mark: Thanks joe.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

xtremewrestlingtorrents for the win


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I finally got a chance to watch it and it was an incredibly fun show. The top 4 matches delivered and those entrances man.... simply amazing (Shinsuke had the best entrance of all TYME!).


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

> Crap. Utter crap. The same Crappy match I've had to sit through 4 times. Everyone's going crazy over this and I have no clue why. What made this any different than all their other crappy matches? I know some people somehow like goto, so maybe this doesn't bother them. but I know I'm not the only one who hated all their other matches, and this was no different. Sloppy Goto execution? Check. Bad, useless, One counts? Check. The same, tired, no-selling suplex exchanges that have been ruining puro matches for like 5 years? Check. Further ruining of Shibata's finisher? Check. This match had everything that made their other matches tripe...AND MORE.
> 
> If you liked their other matches, fine, I can see why you would like this....but did anyone who hated their other matches like this? If so, I am really curious as to what the difference is.


I didn't "hate" their previous matches-I thought they were nothing special and ***+-ish but I loved their WK match. Ruining Shibata's finishers? I seriously doubt you watched a pre-2012 Shibata match. They went all out for WK, and Shibata's early control segments were probably crucial to achieving the great pace they did and made all of Goto's comebacks seem a lot more important then they would've been if they just wrestled another "my turn-your turn" match like they did three times before. You adored all the things they did here in Ishii-Shibata so I don't really see what bothered you so much about them.


----------



## malek (Feb 14, 2012)

Spent two evenings watching it before going to bad. I must say it was fantastic experience, not just matches, but everything... NJPW put sooooo much effort into making it feel big and important, and in my opinion it payed of really well.

Matches themselves were nothing to write home about, but still solid and enjoyable. I found even Gracies match as fun to watch.

For me Goto vs Shibata was match of the night. Shibata is quickly turning into my favorite Japanese wrestler.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Goto vs Shibata, Tanahashi vs Nakamura, and Makabe vs Fale (What a shock, where did that come from?) turned out to be the best of the night.

Okada had a great entrance, but man did he disappoint me in that match. Even Naito, who I regard as very much inferior in skill to Okada, did a slightly better job.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

ywall2breakerj said:


> I didn't "hate" their previous matches-I thought they were nothing special and ***+-ish but I loved their WK match. Ruining Shibata's finishers? I seriously doubt you watched a pre-2012 Shibata match. They went all out for WK, and Shibata's early control segments were probably crucial to achieving the great pace they did and made all of Goto's comebacks seem a lot more important then they would've been if they just wrestled another "my turn-your turn" match like they did three times before. You adored all the things they did here in Ishii-Shibata so I don't really see what bothered you so much about them.


When Ishii/Shibata happened, someone wrote a review about it and said that what made it awesome is that it magically made things work that NEVER work in ANY other match. One counts, suplex trades....things that are bad 99.9% of the time somehow worked in Ishii/Shibata. Maybe it was shibata's utter disrepect, maybe it was the difference in levels, I don't know, but all of the usually awful stuff.....somehow it worked. Its an exception, for sure. Not something that should be repeated, least of all by heatless Goto.

You're right, I haven't seen a shibata singles match before 2012. Lots of tags, but thats it. That doesn't change the fact that before last summer, no one kicked out of the PK, and now everyone does. One of the greatest things about new japan is that people SCARCELY kick out of finishers. But everyone kicks out of the PK now.

I can almost see what you're saying about the early control segment, but it was way too short before the whole match descended into the 'my turn-your turn" match you discussed. At its essence, thats all this, and all the others, ended up being. Just a bunch of clubby spot trading. 

I don't even see how you can call the WK match 'going all out' compared to the others. That implies that they were somehow holding back in the others. All four matches are the two of them doing the same things. There isn't even really a difference between the matches other than who hits the last move.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Who kicked out of the PK besides Goto? 

not to mention - any blanks I'm drawing aside - if folk actually are kicking out, it's due to the company solidifying the Go 2 Sleep as his new premiere finisher. Isn't as if anyone has gotten out of that yet. They avoid it like the plague if they wish to survive.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

I think Tanahashi and Okada did in the G1, and I think Ishii in their rematch. 

Has he even used the Go 2 Sleep since the G1?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He hit Tanahashi w/it but didn't pin. He attempted the GTS only to get caught in the roll up. But that's my point. Both are his finishers, but G2S is his new full proof move in the arsenal if PK doesn't work in the given match.

He still beat Ishii w/the PK even if Ishii did kick out prior in the match. I don't quite remember if he did though, so I'd have to go back.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess I just liked the Pk as a finisher more than the Go To Sleep. It was still built up as a finisher, and in New Japan, finishers don't get kicked out of unless its the most extraordinary of circumstances. His relegating it so he can use another finisher is something no one does....except Goto of course, and now none of his moves mean anything.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have no objections. :draper2


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestle Kingdom 8

4-Way Jr. Tag titles *** good match
IWGP tag titles ** ok match
NWA Title * decent match
Nagata,Sakuraba/Gracies ** ok, disappointing match
Muta,Toru/Suzuki,Benjamin ** ok match
King of Destroyer * decent match
Goto/Shibata **** great match
Jr. Title **1/2 ok but got better towards the end.
IWGP title ** ok match
IWGP IC title *** good match, bit disappointed thought It'd be better.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The whole show was absolutely fantastic just like you would expect from the best wrestling company in the world today.

My MOTY was Goto/Shibata, these guys never seize to amaze me, the fact that they can take that much brutality on a constant basis is just flat out amazing.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Okada had a great entrance, but man did he disappoint me in that match. Even Naito, who I regard as very much inferior in skill to Okada, did a slightly better job.


I think Okada did a correct job during the match. 

What really pisses me off is he always get up the other guy after the tombstone piledriver for doing his Rainmaker lariat and he did it twice vs Naito. no fucking sense


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Gong to watch this tonight, not read any spoilers so I am excited!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best to stay out of this thread until you finish watching. fyi in case you were going to read some thoughts on the show.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wanted to see if there are any parts of the show not worth viewing? In it for the long haul otherwise.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're lukewarm on the MMA match w/Nagata & Sakuraba, you can breeze on past. Rest is well worth the fun of watching. (Y)


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Cheers buddy, was that Devitto in your sig before?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep. A whole slew of memorable entrances were on this event.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Hear Shelley had a delorean?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Too good.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't think WM 30 will have this many memorable entrances. NJPW really went all out and it was amazing.

Time Splitters in the Delorean, Marty Friedman of Megadeth playing guitar for Tanahashi, Devitt with the Attack on Titan themed attire, Nakamura with the pole dancers, and ofc the Muta entrance :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh, was Devitt trying to be a Titan? That is actually way cooler than I thought.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Oh, was Devitt trying to be a Titan? That is actually way cooler than I thought.


He was sprayed to look like Carnage from Marvel Comics. It was wacky and great.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Some say a zombie, some say a Titan, some say Carnage, some say Giant Gonzalez :lmao

Either way, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Some say a zombie, some say a Titan, some say Carnage, some say *Giant Gonzalez* :lmao
> 
> Either way, it was pretty cool.


That's funny as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Some say a zombie, some say a Titan, some say Carnage, *some say Giant Gonzalez* :lmao
> 
> Either way, it was pretty cool.


That wacky Meltzer!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

As always, the Dome show was consistently entertaining. No match was outstanding, but there wasn't a bad spot on the card and the majority of the matches differed greatly from each other. The presentation was off the charts and I echo the love for all the wacky yet badass entrances. 

I'd say the match of the night goes to the Naito/Okada. I'm not a fan of either guy. They can have the potential to be good, but they can also be downright terrible. It goes over 30 minutes and boy, does it drag at times and there were many issues trying to get the crowd emotionally connected in the first half of the match, but all is forgiven in the final 10 minutes. They go all-out in the epic back-and-forth finishing stretch. An ending fit for the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

Nervosa I don't think you get this idea that the G2S is a fucking murder knee to the face whilst PK is a running chest kick. It makes total sense. It's not even like the PK has like a profound reason to it putting people down like the Heartbreak Shot (I am not linking wrestling Heart Punches for they look awful). It used to get kicked out of all the time. Tenzan kicked out of it twice in one match. Shiozaki kicked out of it when he was a young lion. He'd just kick people in the head afterwards and it would rule.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

....and G2S has been demoted to a middle of the road move for KENTA since about 2007. Rarely is one G2S ever enough for KENTA to win anymore. That move, not unlike what has happened with the PK, has been relegated down....and that is a bad thing. 

And who cares if its a knee to the face? Finishers are relative. By that logic, the Rainmaker is 'just' a lariat and the High Fly Flow is 'just' a splash. Honestly, it just doesn't matter what the move actually is, the key is how it is executed, and how much respect to the movei s given when it is hit.

the PK was booked like death in 2012. Maybe not before, because I didn't watch him much back then, but when he made his comeback, that move was a finisher. You knew it was over when he hit it.

Thats the way it works with modern New Japan top players. Its what makes the entire company's storytelling so good. Whoever hits their finisher first will probably always win. The people who break this rule the most (Anderson, goto) by mixing it up between their top finishers end up hurting their matches when they do, because its never a big deal when someone kicks out. The PK was built up as a finisher, and then, suddenly, it doesn't put anyone away. That, like what KENTA has done with G2S, is a BAD thing.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Young Bucks(c) vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Taichi and TAKA Michinoku vs. Time Splitters -* ***1/4. *
Very fun, everyone had a chance to shine and it seems like Young Bucks' shtick is working in Japan (that was their first NJPW match I've seen). Wish the match was more chaotic but still tons of fun.

K.E.S.(c) vs. Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows - ***3/4.* 
The first half of the match wasn't very good, second half was better. The crowd didn't know who to root for until the finishing stretch which sucked. Quite disappointing considering the talents involved. I think it's time for KES' to split up, I don't want them to end up like the Forever Holligans of the HW tag team divison. They can break out as singles.

Rob Conway(c) vs. Satoshi Kojima - ***1/4.* For a 8-minute or so match, and for a ROB CONWAY match, it was great. Conway had a good performance and Kojima brought it as well. The title change felt big and I'm interested to see how Kojima's reign goes.

Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel and Rolles Gracie - **1/2.* 
You know, when I was reading reports before I started watching the show, it sound like the match was a complete trainwreck, but in my opinion it wasn't all that bad. The finish was super anticlimactic and took a star off, but the match itself, while it wasn't anything close to good, still had decent points. The beginning was promising but the ending was bad on so many levels. I know I'm alone here but I'd like to see a rematch with a real finish.

Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin vs. The Great Muta and Toru Yano - ***.*
It's a Suzuki match, and it kinda sucked. SHAME. Gotta agree with Nervosa, Muta's performance was bad. Shelton was just there. Thanks god for Yano/Suzuki, I guess.

Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe - ****1/2.*
GREAT match. I couldn't believe by how good this was. Rewatched the match and even enjoyed it more. A miracle indeed. Really happy for Fale that he had his breakout match, intrigued in seeing more of him.

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto - ****1/2.* 
Good match. A better version of Ishii/Makabe. Goto's selling of his jaw was really good. I had my problems with the match it's already been discussed here so I'll not reapet what others said. The aftermath was pretty epic. Liked that Goto wasn't able to leave the arena by his own. Felt like one of those big Wrestlemania (or should I say WrestlingKingdom?) moment. Like someone here said, you'll either love or hate their matches.

Prince Devitt(c) vs. Kota Ibushi - ****1/4.*
I'm a huge mark for Bullett Club and their usual shenanigans. Never gets old for me, therefore, I loved the beginning. The rest was good too but I felt like Ibushi won too easily considering that it's a DEVITT TITLE MATCH. I was expecting Bullett Club to return and then a save from the back by Honma, Makabe, etc. 

IWGP Heavyweight Championship Match: Kazuchika Okada(c) vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/2-***3/4.* 
Highly disappointing. The match was really good but just like last years Okada's WK match, it didn't reach its full potential. Their previous encounters were so much better. And the match was way too long. 

IC Championship Match: Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ******. 
Again I'll agree with Nervosa and say that Nakamura ignoring the knee work was disappointing. The match itself was really great. Kinda heatless but thankfully it's Nakamura and Tanahashi so they made it work. Just like everyone else, I loved the Texas Cloverleaf Styles Clash. Brilliant. 

Fun show, but wasn't as good as I was expecting. I guess last year they set the bar too high.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Finnaly got around and watched this:

Young Bucks/Time Splitters/Michinoku&Taichi/Forever Hooligans- *** everyone was good here, fast paced match, good and fun opener
K.E.S/ Gallows&Anderson- ***1/4- really liked this one. Archer was simply amazing here
Conway/Kojima- **3/4- think it was Conway's best title defense till now, still pretty dissapointing match, but a good one considering that Rob Conway was involved
Nagata&Sakuraba/Daniel&Roles Gracie- *- borefest here, and that post match promo was awful
Suzuki&Benjamin/Muta&Yano- ** that dragons entrance was simply epic. Now the match was pretty bad until the ending, when Suzuki sold like a boss that green mist shot,
Fale/Makabe- **1/2, didn't like this one too much, a pretty basic uninspired brawl. Fale really does nothing for me, he has to improve a lot
Goto/Shibata- ****1/4 not as brutal as their last encounters, but still a brutal epic bout. The storytelling was really amazing here, I love that in a match, that's why I really lime this one. Awesome ending for their feud
Devitt/Ibushi- ***1/2, Devitt's entrance was amazing. Good match here, don't know what else to say
Okada/ Naito- ****1/2 amazing ending stretch, this was an excellent match, Okada really is an amazing wrestler. 
Nakamura/Tanahashi- ****1/4 very different from their previous matches, I liked that stiff work from Nakamura in the beginning


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

Nervosa said:


> ....and G2S has been demoted to a middle of the road move for KENTA since about 2007. Rarely is one G2S ever enough for KENTA to win anymore. That move, not unlike what has happened with the PK, has been relegated down....and that is a bad thing.
> 
> And who cares if its a knee to the face? Finishers are relative. By that logic, the Rainmaker is 'just' a lariat and the High Fly Flow is 'just' a splash. Honestly, it just doesn't matter what the move actually is, the key is how it is executed, and how much respect to the movei s given when it is hit.
> 
> ...


Shibata is 10cm taller and his knees are sexier, it works for him. People kicking out of Riki Lariats didn't ruin Stan Hansen's heat. And it matters. The High Fly Flow is shit and it always has me thinking "that's it seriously what the fuck?" and I've seen Tanahashi beat Jesus with the move like 9 times already. Lariats matter in Japan, Okada adds his own spin, it works. Also don't forget that in 2012 Shibata was facing jobbers and young lions and in japan hierarchy is everything. Beating Hiromu Takahashi with it doesn't exactly make it a death blow. The PK still has credibility to it, he beat Chono with it FFS (although he had to hit it like three times) but really it's proper use is in Shibata going over the Lance Archers of the world and getting heat for the big kick-outs in the big matches (which Goto didn't-therefore the PK doesn't work as this death blow you're arguing it should be).



You know I'm getting tired of people acting like I don't understand New Japan's finisher logic because of their own lacking in comprehension. The last time anyone kicked out of Goto's finisher was like.....when Sugiura did it that's literally the most recent example I can think of. Who has ever kicked out of the Gun Stun? You know the top rope Fireman's Carry Cutter ruled when he did it against Tanahashi in the New Japan Cup quater/semi final but every single time he did it after that I didn't buy it as a finish. People kicking out of Top Rope Fireman Carry's is stupid in itself but calling it a finisher is incorrect...............



and THAT is what bothers me. Top Rope Fireman's Carry Cutters should finish matches. If you adore New Japan psychology you don't consider this a flaw but I do because it's a big fucking move and just because it isn't the exact same variation he usually beats guys with doesn't mean they should just use it as a big nearfall. All those moves Goto spams for 2.99 counts never beat anyone.


I wish Nakamura wouldn't use the Enzui (to the back of the head) Boma Ye as a transitional spot. I wish everyone ever didn't no sell the top rope Boma Ye. I wish Tanahashi beat people with the Dragon Suplex Hold. I don't like New Japan's finisher psychology. If you do then good for you but at least be consisten in defending it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone here ever asked Devitt on twitter who he was portraying?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone here ever asked Devitt on twitter who he was portraying?


It was Carnage


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How is it not obvious to some that he was Carnage? The face was done perfectly.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Carnage










Some decent gifs so you can all have a gander...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Such a terrific surprise. Carnage the beast. Too bad it didn't assist Devitt's success on the night. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prime Evil said:


> Such a terrific surprise. Carnage the beast. Too bad it didn't assist Devitt's success on the night. 8*D


Same could be said for Nakamura 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Megadeth guitarist trumps flamboyant swag w/pole dancing dames, it seems.

ah nuts


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Those pole dancers during Nakamura's entrance!

:banderas


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

ywall2breakerj said:


> Shibata is 10cm taller and his knees are sexier, it works for him. People kicking out of Riki Lariats didn't ruin Stan Hansen's heat. And it matters. The High Fly Flow is shit and it always has me thinking "that's it seriously what the fuck?" and I've seen Tanahashi beat Jesus with the move like 9 times already. Lariats matter in Japan, Okada adds his own spin, it works. Also don't forget that in 2012 Shibata was facing jobbers and young lions and in japan hierarchy is everything. Beating Hiromu Takahashi with it doesn't exactly make it a death blow. The PK still has credibility to it, he beat Chono with it FFS (although he had to hit it like three times) but really it's proper use is in Shibata going over the Lance Archers of the world and getting heat for the big kick-outs in the big matches (which Goto didn't-therefore the PK doesn't work as this death blow you're arguing it should be).
> 
> You know I'm getting tired of people acting like I don't understand New Japan's finisher logic because of their own lacking in comprehension. The last time anyone kicked out of Goto's finisher was like.....when Sugiura did it that's literally the most recent example I can think of. Who has ever kicked out of the Gun Stun? You know the top rope Fireman's Carry Cutter ruled when he did it against Tanahashi in the New Japan Cup quater/semi final but every single time he did it after that I didn't buy it as a finish. People kicking out of Top Rope Fireman Carry's is stupid in itself but calling it a finisher is incorrect...............
> 
> ...


First off, big time apology if I came off as if I thought you didn't know what you were talking about. Completely not my intention. I disagree with you, but I have a lot of respect for your perspective. Just the fact that you watched Shibata before 2012 and I haven't should make it clear that I have never thought you didn't know your stuff.

Even in this post, I agree with a lot of what you are saying. The Anderson stuff with the top rope fireman's cutter is stuff I completely agree with. I made the exact mistake you said here: I counted that as his finisher, and you are correct that it isn't. But I completely agree: If the top rope fireman's carry version of your finisher isn't gonna work, why should we believe that the normal version ever will? Bullshit all around, but that whole thing actually proves exactly what I am talking about when it comes to marginalizing moves. A top rope version of your finisher should always be MORE lethal than the normal version. That's part of the reason I was way more critical of Anderson/Tanahashi than anyone else last year.

I also hate Shinsuke using any version of the Boma Ye as a transition move. You're correct in that this has been happening more lately. Even since the G1, it seems like it always takes more than one Boma Ye to win, which diminishes the move greatly. To me, the situation with the PK is identical to what has happened to the Bome Ye. For me, its wrong in both applications.

So I guess what I am saying is that I really like the finisher psychology in New Japan, I just hate all the exceptions.

In the same way, and adding to your point about Okada, I love that the guy hits ZERO lariats except the last one. He has nothing in his moveset that diminishes it as a finisher.

I also think The High Fly Flow is a very strange way to end most of Tanahashi's matches. If he just won the occasional match with the Dragon suplex, I agree that it would mean a lot more.

All that said, I think the way a move is booked is way more important then what the move actually is. Actually, your awesome points about the Boma Ye and the Gun Stun seem to prove that.

Yes, I think a G2S looks way more painful than the PK. I think anyone can name a ton of finishers that are so bad looking that we can't believe anyone would fail to kick out from them. Jeff Jarret's Stroke comes to mind as something booked as the greatest move ever when it looks awful. But if the move is booked the right way, then there ends up being just something about the execution that can make it work storyline wise. And for me, storyline wise, the PK got built up big time, only to be demoted big time.

The G2S has the exact same problem as the Bome Ye. Its now moreso used as a transitional move by KENTA, just as the Bome Ye variations are for Shinskay. And I agree that all of that makes NONE of them as legitimate as finishers. Neither Shinskay nor Shibata seemed guilty of this pre-G1, but seem to have done it a lot since.

My point is that I think PK should not be subjected to that kind of process. As I admitted, I never watched Shibata in singles matches before 2012. But when he came back in 2012, that move was everything. There was never an ounce of doubt when he hit it, because the booking of the move protected it, the same way New Japan always books a guy's finisher to be a match ender in most other cases. When they deviate from that, the logic of it all collapses.

I remember when Goto first debuted the Ura Shouten. They had tons of clips of him practicing it on students and built it up as his new, big finisher. But to this day, it puts exactly NO ONE away. And I feel like Goto is almost at a point where most of his transitional moves are finishers that failed to stick. I know I have seen him use his top rope Code Red thingy to win before, but now, it is just a transitional move. Didn't he also use that Olympic slam thing as a finisher? To me, thats an entire moveset of failed finishers, which hurts the entire moveset because you never believe any one of them. The Ura Shouten still looks like a 10x more brutal move than the shouten Kai, but somehow I'm supposed to believe the latter is more efficient. That, I do not understand. 

So in general, I agree that the system is flawed, but only when finishers get reduced, like in all your examples here. I just think the PK is a further example of the same problem. If everyone did what Okada does, it would make a whole lot more sense. And for me, no one is more guilty of this problem than Goto. Even now, I know the Shouten Kai is his 'top' finisher, but the rest of his moveset just comes off as failed finishers, now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Eh, dudes, you're looking way too deep into things. Like, WAY too deep. It's Japan, ffs, so just relax. Getting hit by knees, elbows and dropped on head repeatedly is just another day in office over there.  Riki Choshu (Top 10 wrestler) used to perform 3-5 lariats on his opponent before finishing him with a... lariat. Go figure. Misawa was practically murdering people with his head-smashing arsenal, yet he won so many matches with... an elbow. Kawada? Very similar. 

It's all about context, atmosphere, timing, match length, prep work and stuff.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Chismo said:


> Eh, dudes, you're looking way too deep into things. Like, WAY too deep. It's Japan, ffs, so just relax. Getting hit by knees, elbows and dropped on head repeatedly is just another day in office over there.  Riki Choshu (Top 10 wrestler) used to perform 3-5 lariats on his opponent before finishing him with a... lariat. Go figure. Misawa was practically murdering people with his head-smashing arsenal, yet he won so many matches with... an elbow. Kawada? Very similar.
> 
> It's all about context, atmosphere, timing, match length, prep work and stuff.


Every Choshu match I have seen he always came off as a mean dude based on his performance. Dude came off as a total bad ass.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

HayleySabin said:


> Such a terrific surprise. Carnage the beast. Too bad it didn't assist Devitt's success on the night. 8*D


That was awesome makeup job and the entrance too.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the Young Bucks wrestle since their TNA run. It's nice to know that they still haven't developed a unique look or personality after all this time. Seriously those spot monkeys are fucking terrible.

I actually haven't watched a WK PPV in several years so this was fun, especially the Wrestle Kingdom Specialty entrances. Marty Friedman?! Back to the Future Timesplitters with Delorean? Nakamura Strippers!! Fantastic.

The Jr. Heavyweight Tag title match was much funnier than I thought it would be which was good. Too many people demanded it be crazy spot heavy, might as well have some fun with it.

Goto and Shibata had a nice "smack the piss out of each other" match the whole time. Then after trying to murder each other Shibata loses then helped Goto out of the arena hopefully for celebration beer. Yay Fight Club!

Dude Devitt came out of a coffin as Carnage. My ninja! This match made me laugh mainly because the ref was an idiot. There was one point in the early part of the match where he got distracted by Devitt, EVERY member of Bullet Club stomps on Ibushi eventually the ref, turns sees this and just SHAKES HIS HEAD AT THEM. "Oh you crazy kids stomping Ibushi to death. Get to school you rascals". Anyway Devitt won a fan today.

Naito is a midcarder. Okada. Rainmaker. Moving on.

I love when Shinsuke Nakamura drops the flamboyant mannerisms when he gets pissed off in a match and just starts ruthlessly stomping his opponent through the mat, then goes right back to dancing. Tanahashi and Nakamura was highly entertaining but I'm sad Nakamura has no title. Has he had a go at the IWGP Heavyweight Title yet? 

Also, Goddamit Muta. You hate to see your heroes get old....

...also does anybody have a gif of Taichi ripping his pants off? I couldn't stop laughing at that for a very long time.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

You know I might be alone but I was kinda dissapointed by the Nakamura/Tanahashi match ... it wasn't bad by any stretch, but I think I just expected a little more. And to be fair, even though it was pretty obvious hashi was winning, like I said in another topic, it usually just kills my buzz when he does.

Fuck your Frog Splash! :lol


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Just watched the entire event last night, great spectacle, loved Nakamura's entrance, also Devitt's entrance was chilling to witness.

Haven't watched a great deal of NJPW so my expectations are probably not as high as others but I enjoyed pretty much every match. My favourite was Ibushi and Devitt, but then I was blown away by Okada/Naito, became very personal as it went along.

Enjoy watching Nakamura and Tanahashi has a look that stands out to me, I enjoyed there match but it was probably my second favourite to Okada/Naito.

Great WRESTLING show!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

CruelAngel77 said:


> I love when Shinsuke Nakamura drops the flamboyant mannerisms when he gets pissed off in a match and just starts ruthlessly stomping his opponent through the mat, then goes right back to dancing. Tanahashi and Nakamura was highly entertaining but I'm sad Nakamura has no title. Has he had a go at the IWGP Heavyweight Title yet?


His last run with the belt was in 09. The last time he challenged for the belt was 9/11 vs Tanahashi.


----------



## Superior_Sandow_39 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry I'm very new to the forum can anyone help me find some English dubbed versions of NJPW ??

Sorry if this has been asked already !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Superior_Sandow_39 said:


> Sorry I'm very new to the forum can anyone help me find some English dubbed versions of NJPW ??
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already !


I didn't even know they did that. 

To be honest I'm watching Wrestle Kingdom 8 and it really doesn't need it. I don't speak a word of Japanese, and I couldn't believe how effective the little promo or whatever before Goto vs Shibato. I immediately understood that they were classmates and "rivals" or whatever. It had the feel of a sporting event.


----------

